# best place to get pen blanks



## fxst00 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey guys whats the best place to get pen blanks on a budget?


----------



## JimGo (Jun 8, 2006)

the individual and group classifieds here.  Not always the cheapest blanks, but they are consistently some of the best values when you take quality into account.

Some personal faves...BigRob777, Dario, Low_48, ilikewood, Chitswood, and Youngturner.
(sorry, forgot one!)


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 8, 2006)

I second the above statement.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 8, 2006)

Motion carried!


----------



## JimGo (Jun 9, 2006)

I was in a hurry when I posted last time, and I want to elaborate some.  If you're just starting out, don't go hog-wild like I did buying blanks on eBay and other places.  You'll wind up with a bunch of so-so stuff, and a handful of really nice blanks.  Instead, buy stuff that you know you'll really like.  Let me give you an example.  One of my favorite woods, if not my out-and-out favorite wood, is Cocobolo.  I did a lot of eBay shopping when I first started turning (only a little over a year ago), and I know you can get Cocobolo blanks on eBay for $0.50 a piece, and some times less.  The problem is, they're going to be straight grain, average blanks.  Sure, the make pretty pens, but they'll look like everybody else's pens.  After about 9 months of turning these blanks, I realized that regardless of whether I'm making the pen for a gift or to sell, some eye-popping grain in a blank is worth the extra $1 or $2 to make that pen extra special, even when money is a little (or a lot) tight.
Basically, I'd rather spend $2-3 per blank and have something that really catches your attention, than $0.50 and get something average.  It's these attention-catching blanks that you'll frequently find in the individual and group classifieds here.  And, best of all, the people who list here tend to be wood turners, if not pen turners, so they understand what we're looking for in pen blanks.  Their "rejects" or "seconds" are frequently better than a lot of the stuff you'll find on eBay.

If, despite my sage advice, you still want to purchase really cheap blanks, let me know, or contact one of the guys listed above.  I have about 5-10 lbs of blanks that are in a bag in my dining room.  They're there because I won't use them and I want to find a good home for them.  I'm sure we can work out some kind of trade.  Similarly, if you look in the classifieds here, you'll see that Rob and Chitswood recently "purged" some of their "seconds" (which had some beautiful stuff in them!), and I'm sure if you contact them, Dario, or any of the others, you can get some of their "seconds" for a very reasonable price.


----------



## fxst00 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks,  I think since I'm just starting out and was going to buy a bunch of cheap slimline off the arizona site( not sure the exact name, but on the main page under links)  to start off with.  But I'm a firm believer in word of mouth and it seems that the guys you mentioned have some rave reviews.  I will order some from them in the near future for sure.  But maybe we could work something out with your leftovers and the purged inventory in the classifieds.   
Don't worry I am not dumb enough [] not to learn from others experiences (good and bad). 
 I will move up to those suppliers soon hopefully really soon.  I have only turned two pens at a woodcraft class, so I could use the practice and give my friends the run of the mill pens.  I can't wait to get started and learn more from y'all.  This is my first post by the way.  I'm still busy and in awe just looking back in the forums and looking at some of y'alls work.  
JimGo could you shoot me a pm so we could work out something if you want to unload some of your stuff.

Thanks for the sound advice guys,
Jeff


----------



## Nolan (Jun 9, 2006)

Jeff,

If you send me your address I can send you some for the cost of shipping them. 4.05 or 8.10 depending on how many you want.

Nolan


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 9, 2006)

Dario's Chef's Special!!!


----------



## whatwoodido (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a surplus of blanks that I want to get rid of let me know what types of wood you are interested in and I will try to give you a real good price on a flat rate box full of them.  

Let me pick and I will send you a box for $45 including shipping, which should be somewhere around 100 blanks.  

Woods would/could include Magnolia, Quinilla, Chechen, Figured Maple, Cedar, paela, zebrawood, kingwood, tulipwood, walnut, leopardwood, Aniegre, Bocote, Brazilian Cherry, Granadillo, Mahogany, Primavera, Purpleheart, Redheart, teak and possibly others.

Drew


----------



## JimGo (Jun 9, 2006)

Drew, sorry, I should have included you in my list above.  There are probably others, too...I didn't mean to exclude anyone!  I've bought from Drew several times in the past and been pleased with what I've gotten.


----------



## fxst00 (Jun 9, 2006)

But JimGo you said in your pm to stay away from Drew's stuff........................j/k 
that sounds great guys, I really appreicate it.

Whatwoodido-  I don't know what kind of wood really  just surprise me and do you have a paypal account?

n4631x- that sounds great pm coming your way shortly, also let me know if you have a paypal account also.

Thanks again guys, I'm just setting up my shop but have to go over the layout because woodturning tools have to share space with a Fatboy (not me I'm a fat man)  I'm really excited about starting turning.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 9, 2006)

When I started turning pens I sort of gagged at .50 per blank, thinking half a dollar for a little ol piece of wood. after making a bunch of pens, selling some and then having the time to look at what didn't sell. I started taking a second look at the $3 plus blanks, even bought some of them. I don't get to look at them much though, they don't stay around long. I still have many .50 blanks, I still have the .50 blank pens as well.
If I where starting again, I would still start with the .50 blanks, just not nearly as many of them.
on my web site a customer can pick pretty much anything they want. consistantly they choose materials in the 3-6 dollar range.


----------



## whatwoodido (Jun 9, 2006)

Jeff-
  Given what Daniel has posted if you would like to change you mind about buying the blanks I fully understand.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## fxst00 (Jun 9, 2006)

Drew I got your email.  Thanks, I do have a couple 8 dollar packages coming and it sounds like that is enough for right now.  But I really do appreicate it.  
To the rest of y'all  thanks for you valuable input and blanks guys
Jeff


----------



## Nolan (Jun 9, 2006)

Jeff PM sent.

Nolan


----------



## KenV (Jun 10, 2006)

If by the Az place you mean ---http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/

I have never gotten a bad blank from Bill -  he gets top dollar and provides top quality for the money.  My bank account suggests that he may be a bad habit though.  Good parts, tools, wood and pen kits.


----------



## KenV (Jun 11, 2006)

Another point to add -- with all the opportunities to do segmented pens, mixing colors of veneer, etc even the plain woods form a base for doing some really creative things.  Add colors and dyes and glues with cutting and shaping and some fantastic things come from even plain woods.

Creative turning is just in the back of your mind - and most anything can become a new pen idea.


----------

